# question for guys who use corner flushers



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a 3 point that i flushed with my new set of blueline compound flushers .i did not touch the 3 point with a knife and it turned out that good ...now i allways use angle head and have never got a corner that good with no knife work..my question is do flushers allways work this good or am i jyst getting lucky..


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

I use the same flushers as well and they come out mint every time:thumbup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know because, I use mechanical corner finishers. I would consider using the flushers if I don't have to pick the 3-way after running.

I own a rol-plow, which is kind of like a flusher with a wheel on the front to set the tape. It has a block coming off the back that prevents it from letting the blades all the way into the 3-way. I use it alot because it rolls and glazes in one pass.

I couldn't see the bottom of your vertical angle. Did you have to pick the bottom?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

That doesn't look too bad Smisner. You must have really wiggled it into the corner. When I use a 3" tin flusher it doesn't always look quite that good but close.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I don't know because, I use mechanical corner finishers. I would consider using the flushers if I don't have to pick the 3-way after running.
> 
> I own a rol-plow, which is kind of like a flusher with a wheel on the front to set the tape. It has a block coming off the back that prevents it from letting the blades all the way into the 3-way. I use it alot becausen it rolls and glazes in one pass.
> 
> I couldn't see the bottom of your vertical angle. Did you have to pick the bottom?


No picking at the bottom..i have three mechinal heads..2.5 3.0 3.5..
And this tin flusher is doing a better job..man i did not see this coming


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work!

:thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

tomg said:


> Nice work!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Check out the new tube..wish i had a matching shirt or hoodie.....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's just how flushers are bro!
They're awesome like that!
You can't get right into the corner that tight with an angle head. Because they're spring loaded they put too much pressure on the tape and will cause it to wrinkle up or rip. 
But with flushers you can get right in there and wiggle around a bit and you're golden.
That's why I tape with a flusher, but finish with an angle head.

You want to try something even smoother?
Try running FibaFuse in your angles. Best damn 3 ways I've ever seen in my life. There's nothing to them. I did a whole house last week where I didn't even touch a 3-way while taping.
Check this out.
Rollled and flushed. That's it.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's just how flushers are bro!
> They're awesome like that!
> You can't get right into the corner that tight with an angle head. Because they're spring loaded they put too much pressure on the tape and will cause it to wrinkle up or rip.
> But with flushers you can get right in there and wiggle around a bit and you're golden.
> ...


Look sweet..i tried fiba fuse with angle heads..no good but ill try with the flushers..flushers rock


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

So whats the reasoning of using a tube verse just running corners with the bazzoka


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's just how flushers are bro!
> They're awesome like that!
> You can't get right into the corner that tight with an angle head. Because they're spring loaded they put too much pressure on the tape and will cause it to wrinkle up or rip.
> But with flushers you can get right in there and wiggle around a bit and you're golden.
> ...


Fibafuse is the Sh!t :thumbsup:. It can do alot that paper tape cant. But who ran the screws lol, a lefthanded sasquatch?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> So whats the reasoning of using a tube verse just running corners with the bazzoka


He's probably coating his angles with the tube.
Running them with the zook.



thefinisher said:


> Fibafuse is the Sh!t :thumbsup:. It can do alot that paper tape cant. But who ran the screws lol, a lefthanded sasquatch?


He was right handed....


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry PT, uniformity on the nails/screws is kind of a pet peeve of mine lol. I know it has nothing to do with how the finish will come out but it always gets under my skin if they don't look uniform for some reason. Oh well, I guess they are uniform because they are all the same consistency in appearance.........


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> So whats the reasoning of using a tube verse just running corners with the bazzoka


I run the corners with the bazzoka...the tube was just sitting there so i took a pic to show tomg ..trying to get a shirt..but i use to tube to finish coat corners or my mudrunner..sometimes my angle box..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I run the corners with the bazzoka...the tube was just sitting there so i took a pic to show tomg ..trying to get a shirt..but i use to tube to finish coat corners or my mudrunner..sometimes my angle box..


How does the MR work with the tin flusher

I don't like direct flushing with the tube, puts too much mud on. I prefer indirect flushing (corner applicator, then flusher/wiper on pole).

I go 2.5 DM head to install tape, you get a crisp point, then a 3.5 tin. We still pick our corners though. DLSdrywall mention he does his 3 ways the way your trying.

You will find yourself liking those little tin flushers, Main draw back is you might half to buy a new one once a year, and they leave a rounder point.

best thing about them, they don't pick up dirt, no little surprise lines throughout your angles:thumbup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2bucks

You use like can am
Flushers. When u flush and then when finish 
Tin ones. Not. Spring loaded ones

What about those mud runners


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> 2bucks
> 
> You use like can am
> Flushers. When u flush and then when finish
> ...


I use a 2.5 drywall master (spring/mechanical head) to lay tape

3.5 tin (can-am wiper) to coat. The tin head without the hole and "V" thing on it, which is technically a flusher. I use a wiper

just curious how a MR works with a tin head on it:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> just curious how a MR works with a tin head on it:blink:


My pick would be its an edge tailing pos on a runner, Other than that it should work fine.

I have cam am flushers and think very little of them, to much mud and to much of a round corner for me, Im very surprised to hear the tapepros spoken so highly of, And that pt and Lloydnz use a flusher first then an angle head?? Wouldnt there be to much mud at the point for the anglehead?? Are you cleaning them out first??


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

A quick wipe with a sears corner sander to tidy up the corner and the 3 inch angle head to finish on a compound tube or angle box if over 8 ft caz:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> Look sweet..i tried fiba fuse with angle heads..no good but ill try with the flushers..flushers rock


I'm using angleheads over Fibafuse and it works good, the trick is to have a good roller and have the head blades adjusted to suit :thumbsup:


Lloydnz said:


> A quick wipe with a sears corner sander to tidy up the corner and the 3 inch angle head to finish on a compound tube or angle box if over 8 ft caz:thumbup:


Those Sears corner sanders are brilliant :thumbsup:, I put a spacer between the velcro on the outside edge to change the angle and it concentrates the sanding to the edge and not the centre (after a 3.5" anglehead).


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> How does the MR work with the tin flusher
> 
> I don't like direct flushing with the tube, puts too much mud on. I prefer indirect flushing (corner applicator, then flusher/wiper on pole).
> 
> ...


My flushers are the ones that only flush out the compound ..im gonna try your method ..tube and applacator head in corner..than flusher on a pole to finish..but yes i do like these tin flushers and could not believe the finished 3 point..
I have 2.5 and 3.5 blueline tin flushers..and 3 inch tapetech anglehead..2.5 and 3.5 drywall master wheels angle head.. so im set up to run what ever combo the job calls for..


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I use a tin 2.5 to flush my tape, i chit box it one advantage i have over other hopper/chit box tapers is i dont have to roll my angles because i put a wire on my 2.5 so it tucks the tape perfectly in the corner so when i finish it with the 3.5 i have sweet ass angles. I eliminate rolling to speed up my process


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> My pick would be its an edge tailing pos on a runner, Other than that it should work fine.
> 
> I have cam am flushers and think very little of them, to much mud and to much of a round corner for me, Im very surprised to hear the tapepros spoken so highly of, And that pt and Lloydnz use a flusher first then an angle head?? Wouldnt there be to much mud at the point for the anglehead?? Are you cleaning them out first??


I've tried all kind's of combos over the years and this is the one I've finally settled on. Tin flusher first, angle head 2nd.
I use to only use tin flushers. Tape and coat. But I found they were wearing down too quick and leaving an edge. It was starting to get costly always having to buy flushers.

I then tried using just my angle head. But I found that two passes with it just wasn't enough sometimes. It was almost too tight. Sometime's I'd pass my pole sander over it one too many times and burn right down to the tape. Not only that, but because they coat so tight, if I catch a little rock or grain of sand or something and don't notice it until sanding day, well the corners not deep enough for me to sand it out. So now I have to do touch-ups...
So my solution was my current system.
You're right Caz, it does load up the mud pretty heavy on the tape coat. Which is what I love. Then my 2nd pass is gravy with the corner box. Just a nice tight skim. And if I get a little grain of crap stuck in the finish...well I can sand right down to my tape coat to get it out if I have too. No touch-ups required.
This also eliminates my problem of my flushers wearing down too quickly because I'm only using them half the time.
So they stay nice and sharp. Get a nice clean corner! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers for that PT, You guys got me thinking, Im quite happy with what im doing but thats prob quicker and you and i and everyone else knows, Times money. I just ordered one of those speare corner sanders from all wall to try, Its getting good reviews so best i get one, And a couple of those one peice rubber handled kraft stainless knifes, Hopefully those wont snap on me, I liked the sheetrocks but the other day, You guessed it, SNAP.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Cheers for that PT, You guys got me thinking, Im quite happy with what im doing but thats prob quicker and you and i and everyone else knows, Times money. I just ordered one of those speare corner sanders from all wall to try, Its getting good reviews so best i get one, And a couple of those one peice rubber handled kraft stainless knifes, Hopefully those wont snap on me, I liked the sheetrocks but the other day, You guessed it, SNAP.


Hmm. Interesting..keep me posted on the speare sander. I'm curious how well it works.
Oh and Kraft knives are by far my favourite on the market right now :yes:
I don't know of a single DWT member who had break on them yet. :thumbsup:
I was reading the all-wall reviews on it, I don't know why people are saying it's not any good and it's too stiff...retards.
By far the best knife I've ever owned. I'll be buying more.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've tried all kind's of combos over the years and this is the one I've finally settled on. Tin flusher first, angle head 2nd.
> I use to only use tin flushers. Tape and coat. But I found they were wearing down too quick and leaving an edge. It was starting to get costly always having to buy flushers.
> 
> I then tried using just my angle head. But I found that two passes with it just wasn't enough sometimes. It was almost too tight. Sometime's I'd pass my pole sander over it one too many times and burn right down to the tape. Not only that, but because they coat so tight, if I catch a little rock or grain of sand or something and don't notice it until sanding day, well the corners not deep enough for me to sand it out. So now I have to do touch-ups...
> ...


 
And since you are using fibafuse if you sand it down too hard then it will just sand the fibers off instead of burning it up like paper.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Can someone tell me who makes this head. Thanks


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Tucker said:


> Can someone tell me who makes this head. Thanks


 
Tapeworm/drywall master??? Just a shot in the dark as I know their stuff looks plain jane...


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

It's a Tapeworm.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats not a dm for sure, Tapeworms my pic, Look at the size of those blades and screws  They are huge, Not a bad thing, The tapeworm 4 has huge blades as well, I think they are stainless and wear down faster than the carbide steel, Hence why they are so thick, The carbide lasts longer so that why they are so thin, But they also chip easier.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm. Interesting..keep me posted on the speare sander. I'm curious how well it works.
> Oh and Kraft knives are by far my favourite on the market right now :yes:
> I don't know of a single DWT member who had break on them yet. :thumbsup:
> I was reading the all-wall reviews on it, I don't know why people are saying it's not any good and it's too stiff...retards.
> By far the best knife I've ever owned. I'll be buying more.


Will do man, Thanks for the info, Im curious now if i flush behind the roller, Sand with a speare and run a head on the runner how that goes. :thumbsup: I think a tapepro flusher might be on my wish list now :yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

cazna said:


> Thats not a dm for sure, Tapeworms my pic, Look at the size of those blades and screws  They are huge, Not a bad thing, The tapeworm 4 has huge blades as well, I think they are stainless and wear down faster than the carbide steel, Hence why they are so thick, The carbide lasts longer so that why they are so thin, But they also chip easier.


Believe it or not, they are carbide. For some reason though?...they do wear down faster than i feel they should for such a beefy blade.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cazna said:


> Will do man, Thanks for the info, Im curious now if i flush behind the roller, Sand with a speare and run a head on the runner how that goes. :thumbsup: I think a tapepro flusher might be on my wish list now :yes:


Get one i got the 2.5 and 3.5
And i am verry happy


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Believe it or not, they are carbide. For some reason though?...they do wear down faster than i feel they should for such a beefy blade.


Sunal from DM explained this to me once, I cant quite remember how it goes now, Stainless thicker, carbide thinner?? Maybe its carbide thicker and something else thinner?? Anyway, Its thicker becouse its softer and they thinner becouse they are harder and last longer?? Something like that anyway?? Im sure someone will correct me.



smisner50s said:


> Get one i got the 2.5 and 3.5
> And i am verry happy


Might get the 3.5 one day, Thats for starting this post, Like i said i have canams but didnt think much of em.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Will do man, Thanks for the info, Im curious now if i flush behind the roller, Sand with a speare and run a head on the runner how that goes. :thumbsup: I think a tapepro flusher might be on my wish list now :yes:


Ya man! Do it up bro!
I've actually only ever used can-am flushers as well because I buy them locally but I think I'm going to get a blueline/tape pro on my next WallTools order.
I like my flushers but they're all I know because I've never tried another company. I know can-ams aren't the best so I'll definitely be trying new ones in the future.
I've got quite the shopping cart accumulating. lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya man! Do it up bro!
> I've actually only ever used can-am flushers as well because I buy them locally but I think I'm going to get a blueline/tape pro on my next WallTools order.
> I like my flushers but they're all I know because I've never tried another company. I know can-ams aren't the best so I'll definitely be trying new ones in the future.
> I've got quite the shopping cart accumulating. lol! :thumbsup:


I bet you have, I was looking at walltools site yesterday, Man its packed with stuff, My computers a bit slow at running it so it takes some getting around, Tell brandon he needs to review his automatic frieght charges, Its a bit out of whack i have heard.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I bet you have, I was looking at walltools site yesterday, Man its packed with stuff, My computers a bit slow at running it so it takes some getting around, Tell brandon he needs to review his automatic frieght charges, Its a bit out of whack i have heard.


Will do. Feedback is always appreciated.
I'll mention it to him next time I speak with him. Probably on Monday. We're trying to work together on something for you guys :thumbsup: :shutup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Tucker said:


> Can someone tell me who makes this head. Thanks


Tapeworm for sure. Stamped frames, wide blades, slotted screws.... Tapeworm 2"


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

blueline flushers got a pic.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

smokebuttjoint said:


> blueline flushers got a pic.


Check this thread tomorrow..when i get to my jobsite i will take you a pic


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Have a look here


http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Will do man, Thanks for the info, Im curious now if i flush behind the roller, Sand with a speare and run a head on the runner how that goes. :thumbsup: I think a tapepro flusher might be on my wish list now :yes:


You can't do that Cazna the tester........ That is......

If you go with a flusher, then go with your speare sander, that would be rough sanding:yes:

Moose boy don't like to rough sand:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Have a look here
> 
> 
> http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=sg


Interesting:yes:

I actually like the concept of plastic runners. The can-am/bte ones rust and pit. Maybe the plastic one slide more easy.

Don't look like you can slide the skids up or down though, so you can adjust the thickness of mud being applied.

Interesting concept with the tension wire too.....

Interesting.......:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You can't do that Cazna the tester........ That is......
> 
> If you go with a flusher, then go with your speare sander, that would be rough sanding:yes:
> 
> Moose boy don't like to rough sand:whistling2:


You rough sand after your tape too!? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You rough sand after your tape too!? :blink:


I think you would find, that most on here would say the number one thing they rough sand would be your angles/internals. Especially if your using the mechanical heads, that's where you pick up your most trash/hitch hikers.

When I mentioned to 2bjr that you (moose boy) don't rough sand nothing, his first comment was "how to hell do they do their angles:blink:"


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You rough sand after your tape too!? :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think you would find, that most on here would say the number one thing they rough sand would be your angles/internals. Especially if your using the mechanical heads, that's where you pick up your most trash/hitch hikers.
> 
> When I mentioned to 2bjr that you (moose boy) don't rough sand nothing, his first comment was "how to hell do they do their angles:blink:"


Just pass it again. It works itself out. If I pick up a little crap in the angle head I just do another light pass without applying too much pressure.
I usually do a quick walk around the room I'm about to start. I just check my trouble points. I.E, any intersecting seem.
Boxes sometimes leave little cruds as well as butt joints.
So just a quick walk around the room with my 6", if I spot anything, I give it a little jab with my blade. Good to go.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think you would find, that most on here would say the number one thing they rough sand would be your angles/internals. Especially if your using the mechanical heads, that's where you pick up your most trash/hitch hikers.
> 
> When I mentioned to 2bjr that you (moose boy) don't rough sand nothing, his first comment was "how to hell do they do their angles:blink:"


 how to hell do they do there seams?
how to hell do they do there butts?
how to hell do they do there bead?............:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think you would find, that most on here would say the number one thing they rough sand would be your angles/internals. Especially if your using the mechanical heads, that's where you pick up your most trash/hitch hikers.
> 
> When I mentioned to 2bjr that you (moose boy) don't rough sand nothing, his first comment was "how to hell do they do their angles:blink:"


prob be a good idea if 2bjr goes up to moose country to show the man using his 0NE TWO ZERO sand paper, sure as sh%t brian will cut a Vid:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Just pass it again. It works itself out. If I pick up a little crap in the angle head I just do another light pass without applying too much pressure.
> I usually do a quick walk around the room I'm about to start. I just check my trouble points. I.E, any intersecting seem.
> Boxes sometimes leave little cruds as well as butt joints.
> So just a quick walk around the room with my 6", if I spot anything, I give it a little jab with my blade. Good to go.


I prefer to run a system where I let the machines/tools do the work, rather than leave things up to human error:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I Never! ...ever ! pre-sanded untill about 15 years ago. before then I thought guys that sanded before the finish sand were hacks.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

We brush the angles off after taping and before running the angle box. I have seen the results with out and with, it is much better with. We still pull a tight skim on the angles by hand when skimming the house. We still skim the flats and butts with a box but do the angles by hand. This method leaves us with no touch up. 


I also run the porter cable over the flats, butts n bead before skimming. Just our system. I prefer things be clean and brushed off when I skim...some dont....


Edit for less confusion...

We skim the angles by hand, skim the bead by hand, spot nails by hand and run no coat/level line by hand, box flats and butts.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I prefer to run a system where I let the machines/tools do the work, rather than leave things up to human error:whistling2:


How are you letting the tools/machines doing the work if you're going around pre-sanding everything!?
That's the complete opposite of what you're doing!
That's what I do!
I let the machines/tools do the work! Hence, my boxes give me a perfect seem! No need to pre-sand! I tape with a hardly worn flusher which gives me a nice crisp edge. No sanding required. I then skim with my angle head even tighter, and I pay attention when I do it. If I catch a rock or a pebble I pass the corner again or flip it out with my finger. Easy as that.
The majority of the time If I catch anything in my angle head, it came from inside my mud bucket, not my wall which has already been taped. Rocks and crap don't just go throwing themselves onto my walls after I tape them.
You choose to rush and work faster then the next day go "oh, crap, look at all the sh!t we left in this corner..."
or "Hey JR! Let's run two entire bedrooms with the compound tube and then not flush them! "
I would [email protected] pre-sand too if I was you!
I take my time a little more. If I notice two entire bedrooms with mud in all the corners, you know what I do? Flush them :yes:

But hey. that's just me.
I take my time, do tight clean work and don't require pre-sanding.
If I wanted to run while I was at work I would just run a marathon instead.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

:lol: This thread is very entertaining !


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

After a decade of finishing I sure think it is better to brush the angles off before boxing them....Its my opinion but I have also done it both ways. 

As long as you get paid and dont get a call back or spend too long touching up after paint, I guess whatever is ok if you dont care about it being the best.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

But...and..if........Nah, I got nothing. Im prob gonna mix up and try everything as long as im working, Thats the fun of it, Its all good. Besides, Its never gonna be prefect no matter how we do it, You can always see things and find faults, Even if you do get it so called perfect, Give it a few years and go back.....Oh look shrunken seams, popped screws etc etc, I guess i did have something to say :blink: 2Buck and i want a tapepro flusher :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> How are you letting the tools/machines doing the work if you're going around pre-sanding everything!?


Because the pole sander is a tool:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Give it up PT - 2buck will never give in and admit you may be right.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> But...and..if........Nah, I got nothing. Im prob gonna mix up and try everything as long as im working, Thats the fun of it, Its all good. Besides, Its never gonna be prefect no matter how we do it, You can always see things and find faults, Even if you do get it so called perfect, Give it a few years and go back.....Oh look shrunken seams, popped screws etc etc, I guess i did have something to say :blink: 2Buck and i want a tapepro flusher :yes:


And their going to let us test the ones they redesign for you and me "Cazna the beggar"

Wiper showing the back side, where the green arrow is pointing, they should put that type of slot where I have the red circles. That way, the skids/runners can be adjusted.

The other pic, where I have the red out lined. Put a part that is removable, maybe that is made of plastic. Biggest problem with the tin flushers/wipers is the point is too round. Then tapepro can make money on selling that separate part too, since the point wares out on them too fast...... TIN FLUSHERS NEED A SHARPER POINT

IMO, it could be a game changer:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> After a decade of finishing I sure think it is better to brush the angles off before boxing them....Its my opinion but I have also done it both ways.
> 
> As long as you get paid and dont get a call back or spend too long touching up after paint, I guess whatever is ok if you dont care about it being the best.


You touch up after paint!? :whistling2:



cazna said:


> 2Buck and i want a tapepro flusher


Me too! Me too!
And I want that new TapePro plastic angle head.
This one here! Looks sweet! :yes:
http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=cfp



2buckcanuck said:


> Because the pole sander is a tool


You're a tool!



Mudshark said:


> Give it up PT - 2buck will never give in and admit you may be right.


I hope if 2buck slows down that he'll visit and do a job for me 
Then I can say, "you have to do things my way! No pre-sanding!" :lol:

Nah, just kidding. You'd probably enjoy working with us.
Most likely make a little more money and work at a slower pace, and wings and beer on fridays :thumbsup:









But be careful!
Too much beer and you end up like my little buddy on the right of this photo


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Give it up PT - 2buck will never give in and admit you may be right.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Too much beer and you end up like my little buddy on the right of this photo
> View attachment 5831



Maybe your buddy suffers from WORK.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

Caz I use a 3 inch or 75 mm flusher after rolling it weather I am using my zooka or compound tube with tape pros mud head it leaves you with a 70 mm finish on your corner then use 75mm or 3 inch angle head to second coat it it covers by 5mm or 1/4inch leaves a full finish with minimal sanding:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> And their going to let us test the ones they redesign for you and me "Cazna the beggar"
> 
> Wiper showing the back side, where the green arrow is pointing, they should put that type of slot where I have the red circles. That way, the skids/runners can be adjusted.
> 
> ...


You Sir are right, Bloody well right, Isnt that a song??:blink:

AANNDDD, I have every faith tapepros the team to do it, Actually, That reminds of something i seen on drywallzones site, A while back Tapetech made a corner head for wiping over mesh in corners (Yes i know ), Odd looking thing but it wasnt suppose to catch the tape like anglehead does, They didnt sell so tt stopped making them, What the hell wasnt it now?? Damit, now i gotta find a pic, Mike Ventura from Tapetech....This would be a good time to tune in....We have fibafuse now.



Lloydnz said:


> Caz I use a 3 inch or 75 mm flusher after rolling it weather I am using my zooka or compound tube with tape pros mud head it leaves you with a 70 mm finish on your corner then use 75mm or 3 inch angle head to second coat it it covers by 5mm or 1/4inch leaves a full finish with minimal sanding:thumbup:


Cheers Lloydnz, Sounds easy :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here it was here, Tapetech corner smoother it was called, Someone tell me if this link works, Im guessing it doesnt and its been removed but i cant see it becouse its access denied for me, Virus alert???? My computer has locked me out.

http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech-...-smoother.html

Found a pic, I think?? Not sure?? If thats it then its an anglehead with a plastic attachment??


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are my tapepro flushers....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Here it was here, Tapetech corner smoother it was called, Someone tell me if this link works, Im guessing it doesnt and its been removed but i cant see it becouse its access denied for me, Virus alert???? My computer has locked me out.
> 
> http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech-...-smoother.html
> 
> Found a pic, I think?? Not sure??* If thats it then its an anglehead with a plastic attachment??*


According to this on ebay, you've got it right: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAPETECH-CORNER-SMOOTHER-13TT-/180982363787


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

cazna said:


> Besides, Its never gonna be prefect no matter how we do it, You can always see things and find faults, Even if you do get it so called perfect, Give it a few years and go back.....Oh look shrunken seams, popped screws etc etc, I guess i did have something to say :blink: 2Buck and i want a tapepro flusher :yes:


Exactly. There is no such thing as "perfect" in what we do. No matter how good one is, we are all limited by the materials, reactions of said materials and methods available to us.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

cazna said:


> Here it was here, Tapetech corner smoother it was called, Someone tell me if this link works, Im guessing it doesnt and its been removed but i cant see it becouse its access denied for me, Virus alert???? My computer has locked me out.
> 
> http://www.drywallzone.com/tapetech-...-smoother.html
> 
> Found a pic, I think?? Not sure?? If thats it then its an anglehead with a plastic attachment??


This head was designed for the TT monster mesh taper but can be used for paper tape as well.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> This head was designed for the TT monster mesh taper but can be used for paper tape as well.


It still grabbed the mesh.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

You guys are seriously pushing me to drop some more $$$ for a company that is not my own :furious:

I still dont see how flushers wont pull tape in 3ways and bottoms and leave no picking, but holy sheet! Anyone try the direct flusher yet?


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

PT....The GCs here hold anywhere from 100 to 500 dollars on the house until you touch up after paint. That way we come in and fix all the dents and dings from the trim guy and hardwood guy and everyone else. Its not that our work need its per say but we are made too touch up.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> PT....The GCs here hold anywhere from 100 to 500 dollars on the house until you touch up after paint. That way we come in and fix all the dents and dings from the trim guy and hardwood guy and everyone else. Its not that our work need its per say but we are made too touch up.


That sucks bro ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You touch up after paint!? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy in the red shirt looks like he can hold his own!!!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like your old man figures that into his bid then? You ever charge extra for excesive wall damage?


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> Guy in the red shirt looks like he can hold his own!!!



Dont get started on that...you all know I can drink anyone under the table! Aint proud of it...but I can do it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Dont get started on that...you all know I can drink anyone under the table! Aint proud of it...but I can do it


 You only drink 12 beers a night!!! HELL! You may as well quit!!!:yes:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> You only drink 12 beers a night!!! HELL! You may as well quit!!!:yes:



Haha, I hear ya....

I can do more if Im in party mode or out drinking with freinds....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Haha, I hear ya....
> 
> I can do more if Im in party mode or out drinking with freinds....


 Just kidding brother..Keep em down to 6 a night and get a decent sleep before work day.. That's what I [try] to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Anyone try the direct flusher yet?


I'm not big on direct flushers...they're pieces of crap.
I can't speak for the tapepro ones but just in general they're a pain in the ass. They're not smooth like an angle head that's for sure.



Whosnxt1776 said:


> PT....The GCs here hold anywhere from 100 to 500 dollars on the house until you touch up after paint. That way we come in and fix all the dents and dings from the trim guy and hardwood guy and everyone else. Its not that our work need its per say but we are made too touch up.


That totally blows....
Certainly hope you guys take that into consideration when bidding.
I feel like that's the painters job. If it's something we did, I'll obviously go back and fix it. But anything after I'm done. Up to the painter. Unless they want to pay me extra.



moore said:


> Guy in the red shirt looks like he can hold his own!!!


Haha! Ya Nick's a tank. He can hold his own. Believe it or not, they each had one more of those mugs afterwards :blink:
1 litre per mug. Haha!
Needless to say the young kid didn't hold up too well on the way home.
His dad loved it when I dropped his son off at home completely loaded on the Friday after work. :jester:
That's how I punish my guys! If you do a crappy job I take you out to the bar and pay for all your drinks until you throw up. Then drive you home. :lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm not big on direct flushers...they're pieces of crap.
> I can't speak for the tapepro ones but just in general they're a pain in the ass. They're not smooth like an angle head that's for sure.


Holy chit, we agree on something:blink:

But then I seen that pic of your guy puking, just as I sit down to eat my supper of Chef Boyardee canned Lasagna:furious:

Thanks for wrecking my supper Moose boy


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy chit, we agree on something:blink:
> 
> But then I seen that pic of your guy puking, just as I sit down to eat my supper of Chef Boyardee canned Lasagna:furious:
> 
> Thanks for wrecking my supper Moose boy


Eating supper at quarter after 11PM?
What's wrong with you? lol!


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy chit, we agree on something:blink:
> 
> But then I seen that pic of your guy puking, just as I sit down to eat my supper of Chef Boyardee canned Lasagna:furious:
> 
> Thanks for wrecking my supper Moose boy


You no at our age. Heart Surgeon Realy like us if we eat after
10 at night. :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep PT builders here hold back around 5-10% of the total price even though our proposal says they can only withhold 5% of total or 10% of labor. On a $15k job that is our entire profit they are holding for sometimes months until we touch everything up. 99% of point-up is touching up the dings, dents, scratches, etc.... from the trim/hardwood people. God you should see what they can do to the stairwells.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Yep PT builders here hold back around 5-10% of the total price even though our proposal says they can only withhold 5% of total or 10% of labor. On a $15k job that is our entire profit they are holding for sometimes months until we touch everything up. 99% of point-up is touching up the dings, dents, scratches, etc.... from the trim/hardwood people. God you should see what they can do to the stairwells.


That sucks.
I have what's called the 2day rule.
Done today, paid today.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

PT, I agree with you. So does my father. On the other hand if you told the GCs here, " We will only touch up what is our fault". They would say "Ok, thats great. I have a list of 100 other people who want your job.". The next day they would have illegal "gods" that will do anything to under cut us in there doing the job. 

Also with the globalist inspired sucking sound in the U.S. there are many reasons things are not the way they were when dad was making more money doing the same thing 10 or 12 years ago. We dont want to go without so we put up with a little more to insure work, and the GCs know it. If the citizen slaves say no, the illegal gods are brought in.....

That is one of the reasons I am so big into waking up my fellow Country men about the founding of the Republic and what the Constitution really says and what We are really supposed to be doing...Y'all are still the queens "b+tch...lol, might wanna get some waking up goin on up there...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> You guys are seriously pushing me to drop some more $$$ for a company that is not my own :furious:
> 
> I still dont see how flushers wont pull tape in 3ways and bottoms and leave no picking, but holy sheet! Anyone try the direct flusher yet?


Here's a picture i took for you a few days ago. This was rolled and flushed but I did not pick the 3 way.
This doesnt mean all my 3 ways looked like that, but with experience they can turn out that nice without having to clean them out. 











Flushers more or less float on top of the tape and apply a thicker fill coat.
Because angle heads are spring loaded they apply a much tighter coat and sometimes pull and wrinkle the tape if you try pulling from outside the corner inwards. But I'm sure everyone already knows that. 
If you're experienced with an angle head a flusher will be a cake walk. Same exact concept and movements. Just way easier to use.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Man im loving these flushers..finish coat..ran the tube with the corner mud applacator..than flushed with the 3.5. ..this corner is not a 90 due to the top plate nailer..so a angle head would of done more harm than good but the flusher was the right tool for the job


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

smisner50s said:


> Man im loving these flushers..finish coat..ran the tube with the corner mud applacator..than flushed with the 3.5. ..this corner is not a 90 due to the top plate nailer..so a angle head would of done more harm than good but the flusher was the right tool for the job


Is it wrong that that picture turns me on? :laughing:
Looks good man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Is it wrong that that picture turns me on? :laughing:
> Looks good man!! :thumbsup:


I dunno?? Its doing it for me as well :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I dunno?? Its doing it for me as well :blink:


Snap out of it:furious:

Found another tool for you to buy "Cazna the tool/boob whore":yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Snap out of it:furious:
> 
> Found another tool for you to buy "Cazna the tool/boob whore":yes:


 
Hahaha, Love it, Just imagine the slaps you could get trying to use that!! 

Oh and i have a tapepro flusher in post...........The race was on, PT you and me to get one........I win, So whos gonna be 2nd then??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of an internal. The system used was Zooka, Columbia roller, Tapepro tin flusher, 3.5" Northstar on the mudrunner.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice gaz, Glad to see your getting that zooka happening, Good once you nut them out huh, So did you need to sand out the corner much after the flusher for the anglehead point?? Im about to do a small house soon and im going to hit the corners the same, Tin flusher, Then angle head for a go.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cazna said:


> Nice gaz, Glad to see your getting that zooka happening, Good once you nut them out huh, So did you need to sand out the corner much after the flusher for the anglehead point?? Im about to do a small house soon and im going to hit the corners the same, Tin flusher, Then angle head for a go.


Im doing that method later on to day to a house..ill let you know how it goes..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Hahaha, Love it, Just imagine the slaps you could get trying to use that!!
> 
> Oh and i have a tapepro flusher in post...........The race was on, PT you and me to get one........I win, So whos gonna be 2nd then??


 You beat me! lol!
Ya, I'm broke right now...I have lots of money in the air as I have allot of jobs on the go and several are almost finished. So when I get paid I'll be dropping a bit of money on new tools.



gazman said:


> Here are some pics of an internal. The system used was Zooka, Columbia roller, Tapepro tin flusher, 3.5" Northstar on the mudrunner.


On love tin flushers man. I'm glad to see more people are using them.
But I always use my angle head to finish. :thumbsup:



cazna said:


> Nice gaz, Glad to see your getting that zooka happening, Good once you nut them out huh, So did you need to sand out the corner much after the flusher for the anglehead point?? Im about to do a small house soon and im going to hit the corners the same, Tin flusher, Then angle head for a go.


I don't sand the corner at all :no:
Works great for me. You'll see bro. It's a smooth system.



smisner50s said:


> Im doing that method later on to day to a house..ill let you know how it goes..


Please do! It should go well man.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Nice gaz, Glad to see your getting that zooka happening, Good once you nut them out huh, So did you need to sand out the corner much after the flusher for the anglehead point?? Im about to do a small house soon and im going to hit the corners the same, Tin flusher, Then angle head for a go.



If you look carefully at the pic of the flusher you will see that it is modified 2Buck style. (sanded it to a point)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> If you look carefully at the pic of the flusher you will see that it is modified 2Buck style. (sanded it to a point)


Oh.....sanded the flusher to a point?! Now I get it....
I thought you meant after you run it that you sanded the inside of your corner....
Well that makes more sense :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> If you look carefully at the pic of the flusher you will see that it is modified 2Buck style. (sanded it to a point)


I thought it looked quite sharp, So doing that would wear it down quicker but give better results, Good thing they are cheap.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> If you look carefully at the pic of the flusher you will see that it is modified 2Buck style. (sanded it to a point)


Well:whistling2:

We just need certain tool manufacturers to listen to us, but something tells me they might be

The tin angle heads do leave too much of a round point, so if they made a replaceable part on them. Then when buying them, you could say "give me that 3.5 flusher, with 4 extra pointers" (needs a name).

Even if the part lasted 10 or 15 houses, and the replacement part was reasonable in price, I would buy that type of flusher:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I was running finish coat tonight on the internail angles of a house with my new tape pro tube with a 3.5 dwm head on it and was getting 85 linel feet out of a full tube..i think thats more than my mud runner...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I was running finish coat tonight on the internail angles of a house with my new tape pro tube with a 3.5 dwm head on it and was getting 85 linel feet out of a full tube..i think thats more than my mud runner...


Just a few days ago, we had the pump out (to fill zook etc), so we were like,,, what to heck, fill the cp tube with it. We found we were getting more distance with it. Not that you need to do that, but if your pump is out, it seems to fill the tube tighter.

Ill bet you 2 bucks you will get 100 feet out of it,,,,,,, that's 30480 millimeters for you lads down under:whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Well i did things a bit differently tonight..ran the corners up to the 3 point with 3.5 angle head one whole room at a time than used my 3.5 flusher to finish out the 3 point out and it worked pretty good..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> The tin angle heads do leave too much of a round point, so if they made a replaceable part on them. Then when buying them, you could say "give me that 3.5 flusher, with 4 extra pointers" (needs a name).


An Apex :thumbsup:
Flusher with 4 extra removable Apex tips. :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Used the 75mm tapepro flusher today, Didnt have camera so sorry no pics, But its sweet man, I have the can am 2.5 and 3.5 and didnt really like them, I think now i know why, The tapepro 75mm is in between these two, Its smaller than can ams 3.5 so it was perfect for behind the corner roller, No edge tailing or mess, The can am 3.5 is to big so there isnt enough mud to make it work, And the 2.5 is to small. Its fast clean and easy, Nice tool tapepro :thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Is blue line the USA version of tape pro? Light blue plastic runners ?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Used the 75mm tapepro flusher today, Didnt have camera so sorry no pics, But its sweet man, I have the can am 2.5 and 3.5 and didnt really like them, I think now i know why, The tapepro 75mm is in between these two, Its smaller than can ams 3.5 so it was perfect for behind the corner roller, No edge tailing or mess, The can am 3.5 is to big so there isnt enough mud to make it work, And the 2.5 is to small. Its fast clean and easy, Nice tool tapepro :thumbsup:


You're missing the one I start with - Can-Am's 3".

Nice size, especially behind the bazooka. Doesn't leave mud tailings along the sides when flushing.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> This is a 3 point that i flushed with my new set of blueline compound flushers .i did not touch the 3 point with a knife and it turned out that good ...now i allways use angle head and have never got a corner that good with no knife work..my question is do flushers allways work this good or am i jyst getting lucky..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5806


Looks like your going to have some tapes blistering on you the way that pic looks 

JS


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> This is a 3 point that i flushed with my new set of blueline compound flushers .i did not touch the 3 point with a knife and it turned out that good ...now i allways use angle head and have never got a corner that good with no knife work..my question is do flushers allways work this good or am i jyst getting lucky..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5806


Austraians suck at 3 ways


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> Austraians suck at 3 ways



Ex-pat Canadians suck at spelling.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> Looks like your going to have some tapes blistering on you the way that pic looks
> 
> JS


 No blisters on my end


----------

